# Good or Bad ... 2009 Orbea Orca



## g8keyper

Hello to all,

My LBS is selling me on a new 2008 Orca with Dura Ace for $3200 ... is that a good deal??

Good bad and ugly about the 2008 Orca? I've looked for reviews and write-ups, but don't find much on the 2008 models.

I appreciate the help.

Thanks


----------



## BunnV

2007 and 2008 Orca framesets are the same. There are plenty of reviews on this site for you to check out. The 2009 is "lighter, stiffer, faster" according to Orbea. There is plenty of info on the Orbea website on the differences between the '09 and previous models.


----------



## rcharrette

I ride a 2008 Orca and my wife is on an 09 Orca. My 2008 is great, I love it. I weigh about 160LBs and am a avid rider but do not race anymore. It is plenty stiff for me and handles like a dream! My wife loves her 09 as well. She has the black one which does look REALLY cool and the carbon head badge is a nice touch as well. To be honest though for all but the most hard core pro's I believe the 2008 delivers plenty of performance. Then it just boils down to look's


----------



## WhyRun

what wheelset? what additional hardware? is it stock orbea? zeus stem/bars/post, selle saddle? is it something they put together to ship off quickly? if its got crap parts on it, stuff you'll have to upgrade anyway, then no, its not worth it. if its got minimum zeus components and better than reynolds solitude wheels, then yes, its completely worth it


----------



## g8keyper

The components are Dura Ace, Wheels are Mavic Kyrsium <SP?>, I think the only Zeus parts are the stem and the bars.


----------



## WhyRun

Do it. a 2009 set up like that will cost you 5500 minimum.


----------



## g8keyper

Thanks ... I appreciate everyone's feed back. Going to get it.


----------



## WhyRun

what what, what color is it?! actually that wouldn't even matter, 3200 is awesome, enjoy it. i have an 09, but i would have taken that deal in a heartbeat


----------



## g8keyper

Yeah the only reason I'm getting this price is because the LBS dropped the ball on a Colnago and now he won't do business with them. It's been a long time since I ordered the Colnago so he's trying to make up for it. 

I liked / ordered the Orange.


----------



## BrokenBonz

g8keyper said:


> Yeah the only reason I'm getting this price is because the LBS dropped the ball on a Colnago and now he won't do business with them. It's been a long time since I ordered the Colnago so he's trying to make up for it.
> 
> I liked / ordered the Orange.


Having just purchased an 08 Orca in August (white) with Mavic K Elites and Ultegra, I can tell you that is a great deal, and I got a *pretty good* deal on mine. Although, it took me about five minutes to realize that I hated the Ks. Since have upgraded to Reynolds 32MVs, which makes the total deal feel less than stellar. I have to say, I like the Ultegra group, but I'm not a hyper weight weenie.


----------



## Tort

Before xmas I ordered an 08 Orca with 7800 DA and Mavic SL, Zues Cat 2 stem and Cat 3 seat post (since stripped out and replaced with a Ritchey Carbon) for a little more than that, then Orbea shipped an 09 frame by mistake (too bad for me right?). I love mine. I would say you are looking at a great deal.


----------



## WhyRun

Retracting my old post in this necro'd thread - stupidity at its finest.


----------



## Tort

No I haven't posted pics yet, I am pic posting challenged (hangs head in shame). I forgot to mention I swapped out a white Selle Italia Gel Flow for a White Fisik Aliante braided carbon rail saddle. I am also using white bar tape for that extra special pimped out look. My LBS is trying to get me to put some white Michelin Pro 3's on for effect.

I was able to get the DA 7800 groupo with the Mavik SL wheels for $2000, so I went for that instead of the Ultegra SL. The frameset came with a FSK SL-K Pro crankset. I added 2 Forte carbon H2O cages to keep with the carbon theme. The Orca is a head turner for sure, the interesting angles and shapes of the frame are eye catching.

OK I got some pics up. I will work on getting some better ones though with updated seat and cages.


----------



## marckap

Bunn V - How can you tell the diff from a 2007 Orbea Orca versus a 2008 Orbea Orca. Meaning, it looks like the 07 and 08 both have the same frame as in the white with the carbon? Is there a stamp imprint on the bottom of the bottom bracket area? Thanks


----------



## BunnV

You are right, the '07 and '08 look identical. The last two digits of my serial number are 0 7.
That could mean it's a 2007 or it could be a coincidence, I'm not positive. I'll check my friends '08 and see if his serial number ends in 0 8. 

You can also differentiate year models by the colors. I can tell an orange '07 from an orange '08 by the shade or orange used. The '08 orange is richer. My bike is more "terracotta" than orange. They also sold a bronze colored Orca in '07. Red was a new color for '08 so that's easy. The white is probably the most common and looks exactly the same for '07, '08 and '09 but you know the '09 frame is upgraded.


----------

